
Git-annex assistant: Like DropBox, but with your own cloud - JoshTriplett
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/joeyh/git-annex-assistant-like-dropbox-but-with-your-own
======
sciurus
"Then I will build a web app that can be used to control and configure things.
Watch files as they upload and download, set priorities, etc. No command line
needed. I plan to use Haskell's amazing Yesod web framework."

Is it possible to get Yesod running on shared hosting? I was excited about
SparkleShare-Dashboard until I saw it was built on node.js. It would be nice
if there was a self-hosted dropbox alternative that I could recommend to
people who have the skill level to do something like install WordPress but not
the skill to administer their own server.

<http://sparkleshare.org/> <https://github.com/hbons/SparkleShare-Dashboard>

~~~
JoshTriplett
git-annex and this friendly interface to it will run without a central server
at all, so you won't have to worry about the hosting environment. The Yesod-
powered web server will typically run on each local machine on which you run
git-annex. And the ability to push to S3, rsync.net, and other storage
providers will take care of the most common case of machines on which you
can't run git-annex.

------
bokchoi
This space is getting crowded. How many Dropbox clones are there now? I just
saw that ownCloud released a new version recently.

